# 4H Kids Rocking Christmas Again



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2011)

For the last seven years Kathy and I have had the privilege of teaching the advanced cooking class for the Fallbrook 4H program.

We started an annual party a few years ago where the kids come at noon and cook for 4 hours then the parents come at 4 and the kids serve the parents what we have made. Each  dish is presented to the group of parents with the name of the dish, the ingredients and a little on how it was prepared. We had 14 parents 7 4H students and Kathy and me. In the past the party only lasted for about 30 minutes after the food was gone but this year several of the dads cornered me about smoking. At least 3 of them bought smokers in the last year so it was a lot of fun to share smoking stories with them. 

Here are some pics of the dishes the kids did in just 4 hours. These kids are amazingly talented. 

Here is Kathy leading them thru one of the dishes








Here is the first dish we presented - Parmesan - Pesto Deviled Eggs







Cheesy Chili Squares







Sopressata and Guyere Cheese in puff pastry







Beggars Purses - crepes filled with carmelized mushrooms and tied with a chive







Spinach Cheese Swirls 







Window Pane Potato Chips - Thin sliced potato with an herb in between then baked between two sheet pans to hold them together 







Here is the kids favorite 

Chocolate  Filled Cheesecake with a Chocolate Ganashe - notice how much ganache is on the plate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











They also made a punch to serve with the appetizers 

Here are a couple pics of them serving their parents













This was an amazing accomplishment for 4 hours.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2011)

That's awesome Gary, I wonder how many great chef's will pass through your program.

It must be very gratifying to see these kids learn so much from you & Kathy.

The food they are making could be in any gourmet restaurant.

Great job my friend!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2011)

Gary, it's great to see you and Kathy sharing your knowledge and love for food. I've  taught my kids how to cook and now my oldest grandson when he comes over on the weekends always asks "Grampy, can we cook something this weekend?"


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Man that is awesome!  I hope someday my wife and I are able to do something like this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2011)

That food looks really great! The kids did a nice job...You guys have a good program there...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 12, 2011)

Those kids are soooo fortunate to have the 2 of you guiding them through a skill that will remain with them forever.... Kudos my friend...

Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful experience..

  Craig


----------



## papagreer (Dec 12, 2011)

They did a great job and that is awesome that you guys can have the kids experience cooking. When does the advanced-advanced class that includes the smoker begin?? HAHA!

Chris


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 12, 2011)

great post
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thats some good looking food!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 12, 2011)

Sir ,you a a benefit to your community .May your actions inspire others to follow in footsteps.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





O'yea the food looks good too.


----------



## venture (Dec 12, 2011)

Great job, Gary.  You both are to be commended!

Also, thanks for sharing the pics with us again.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 12, 2011)

Gary looks like a Great time and excellent parents party. I'm sure the kids will never forget it. On a lighter note...is that a sprinkler running outside in one of those pictures???


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 12, 2011)

I have to give praise to anyone that takes time to help someone else ...but to help kids learn..... 






  Great job!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Now thats a great thing that you two are doing. I'm sure that some of the kids will be really good chefs somewhere.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> For the last seven years Kathy and I have had the privilege of teaching the advanced cooking class for the Fallbrook 4H program.
> 
> We started an annual party a few years ago where the kids come at noon and cook for 4 hours then the parents come at 4 and the kids serve the parents what we have made. Each  dish is presented to the group of parents with the name of the dish, the ingredients and a little on how it was prepared. We had 14 parents 7 4H students and Kathy and me. In the past the party only lasted for about 30 minutes after the food was gone but this year several of the dads cornered me about smoking. At least 3 of them bought smokers in the last year so it was a lot of fun to share smoking stories with them.
> 
> ...


Who's the "Hot Chick" in this pic?

OMG....Kathy!

Great Job Scar!

Todd


----------



## shooter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's awesome Gary, I always look forward to seeing these posts. You and Kathy do an excellent job with the 4H kids. The food looks fantastic and that is an incredible amount in just 4 short hours.


----------



## alelover (Dec 13, 2011)

That food is unbelievable. Quite the talented crew you got there. That's got to be a life changer for some of these kids. You and Kathy rock.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 13, 2011)

Another great 4H post! I still say that boy is the smartest and luckiest boy in school. The other boys don't know what they are missing out on.

So how are you picking out the recipes you are going to make?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Another great 4H post! I still say that boy is the smartest and luckiest boy in school. The other boys don't know what they are missing out on.
> 
> So how are you picking out the recipes you are going to make?


Kathy and I sit down a couple of weeks before the class and hit some of our 500 cookbooks and the internet. We pick a theme of some kind and a typical class has one or two appetizers, an entree or sometimes two and a dessert.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Gary looks like a Great time and excellent parents party. I'm sure the kids will never forget it. On a lighter note...is that a sprinkler running outside in one of those pictures???


I looked at the pics and I think it is just a reflection - but with 1.3 acres there seems to be a sprinkler running somewhere all the time


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gary that is so awesome that you are able to do this with those kids. Thumbs Up


----------

